# Our Sweet Girl Mattie and her puppies



## ssacres

Beautiful photo's of your beautiful girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww sweet Mattie, you've captured her soul and spirit so wonderfully in these pictures. 
She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## swishywagga

What a pretty girl. I love her colouring!.


----------



## tessmk

She's a beauty! Thank you for sharing your wonderful photos of her.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Just gorgeous! Love me a golden girl


----------



## Wendy427

Gorgeous, gorgeous pictures of Mattie!


----------



## Harleysmum

What a beautiful girl! We don't see that many reds in Australia.


----------



## Bwilson

Mattie is beautiful. Great of photos of a special girl. If you ever tire of her give me a call I could use a red head in my life. What a sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Mattie*

Your Mattie is absolutely beautiful!! Great pictures!!


----------



## Discoverer

Stunning pictures, Mattie is very photogenic. Love it!


----------



## soxOZ

Many Thanks everybody, truly appreciated all you kind & wonderful comments...

This is photo from another day of Matilda just sitting at the front of our home...

#8


----------



## Tennyson

Love that #3 photo really showing her expressive eyes.
Beautiful girl.


----------



## Otter

These are all great, but 1, 2, and 6 are my favorites.
She is a pretty girl for sure.


----------



## mddolson

OMG, those eyes!
How could anyone resist her. Just want to reach out , hug & pet her.

Mike D


----------



## Daisy123

She is so adorable! Thanks for sharing such cute pics of her.


----------



## soxOZ

This is Mattie playing on the beach after a swim in the ocean...

#9


----------



## Karen519

*Mattie*

Has Mattie ever thought of being a model! She REALLY should!
Absolutely beautiful girl-love ALL of her pictures!


----------



## soxOZ

Karen519 said:


> Has Mattie ever thought of being a model! She REALLY should!
> Absolutely beautiful girl-love ALL of her pictures!


Thanks Karen, we think she beautiful and maybe she is model material, but we're just happy she models and loves us everyday...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

LOVE the beach photo, it's a beautiful shot.


----------



## Neeko13

What a beauty your Mattie girl is!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## soxOZ

CAROLINA MOM said:


> LOVE the beach photo, it's a beautiful shot.





Nash666 said:


> What a beauty your Mattie girl is!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


Thank you Carolina's Mom and Nash666, Mattie truly appreciates all your nice comments, so do I... 

Just as a side note to Nash, when I use to race cars, 666 was my racing license number, go figure hey...!!!


----------



## Neeko13

[email protected] the 666....I always used it for my boy Nash, he was very "devilish", but loveable. ..


----------



## soxOZ

Nash666 said:


> [email protected] the 666....I always used it for my boy Nash, he was very "devilish", but loveable. ..


 LOL... But aren't they all little devils in one way or another but we still love them...


----------



## soxOZ

Mattie just relaxing on a very HOT day laying in the A/C and gazing out the front window...

#11


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mattie has such an expressive face, love her.


----------



## alphadude

Mattie is beautiful and very photogenic!


----------



## soxOZ

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Mattie has such an expressive face, love her.





alphadude said:


> Mattie is beautiful and very photogenic!


Thanks, we think she's a stunner, but don't we all think that of our Goldens, and of course they all are...


----------



## soxOZ

*UPDATE: *Well here's Mattie,s update, 
She's had Puppies, and they are all ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL...
Oh and Moe's the dad...

Their Names are in order of birth:
Bella (white collar), Chevy (lt blue), Murphy (dk green), Daisy (pink), Harry (orange), Evie (mauve) & Mya (lt green)...

#12









#13... Not even a few hours old.... 









#14... Mya, she's the littlest, and she's the one we're keeping...









#15









#16. Chevy having a snooze after a big feed...









#17... And this is the proud Dad, Moe...


----------



## Doug

EEEEeeeeEEEeeee! :'D
CONGRATULATIONS!! We are oh so very happy for you. What precious photos.
The world just got a whole lot brighter


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh that is so awesome. Congratulations Everyone!


----------



## soxOZ

Doug said:


> EEEEeeeeEEEeeee! :'D
> CONGRATULATIONS!! We are oh so very happy for you. What precious photos.
> The world just got a whole lot brighter





Harleysmum said:


> Oh that is so awesome. Congratulations Everyone!


Thank you, and we love them all to bits...
We would keep all of them, but unfortunately that's just not going to happen...
Not unless we win the lottery...  LOL... :doh: As if that'll happen...
But we are going to keep the smallest of the litter, Mya, she's such a sweaty...


----------



## soxOZ

Were as a few more photos of the Boys & Girls...

#18 - The crowd at the Milk Fountain...









#19 - The crowd at the Milk Fountain...









#20 - Mya at 8 days old









#21 - Mya at 8 days old









#22 - Harry having cuddles with his Mum Matilda...









#23 - Wow, Evie was the first to open her eye's... 









#24 - Mac having a "_Getting to know you time_" with Chevy...


----------



## Harleysmum

The pictures are just lovely. Mattie is such a gorgeous mum and those pups sure are growing!


----------



## Mel

Thank you so so much for sharing the photos. They are GORGEOUS. Really brightened up my day. The crowd at the milk fountain is just so adorable. I´m so happy there are goldens in our lives.


----------



## Karen519

*Mattie*



Harleysmum said:


> The pictures are just lovely. Mattie is such a gorgeous mum and those pups sure are growing!


Mattie and her babies are gorgeous!


----------



## soxOZ

Thank you Harleysmum, Mel & Karen, Mattie is a gorgeous Mum, and a very good Mum at that.
Glad it brightens up your day Mel…

If you're not bored yet, here's a couple more of the gang... 

#25... Mattie and the gang...









#26... This is Chevy, what a cutie... 16 Days Old...









#27... This is Chevy, what a cutie... 16 Days Old...









#28... Chevy & Mac saying good morning...


----------



## Pilgrim123

I just can't get over how quickly these gorgeous puppies have grown. What a beautiful family.


----------



## Otter

Love all these pictures!


----------



## soxOZ

Pilgrim123 said:


> I just can't get over how quickly these gorgeous puppies have grown. What a beautiful family.





Otter said:


> Love all these pictures!


Thanks and really happy you guys are loving the pictures...
They have certainly grown, and so quickly. Two have already left for there "Fur-Ever" homes, as they have just turned 9 weeks old... 
Such a sad time for us to see them slowly go... :--sad:
But so happy that their starting a new chapter in their lives...

Here are a few more photos of the puppies from the last week... 
#29...









#30...









#31...









#32....









#33...


----------



## Harleysmum

They are just gorgeous. Am I right that you are keeping Murphy as well as Mya?


----------



## mygoldengirl

WOW! awesome girl


----------



## soxOZ

Harleysmum said:


> They are just gorgeous. Am I right that you are keeping Murphy as well as Mya?


Yep, your right, we are keeping both Murphy and Mya.
We were only looking to keep Murphy, but when our little "Runt" Mya showed up, my wife Jude fell in love with her, and right at that moment decide to keep both... 
aye carumba :doh:



mygoldengirl said:


> WOW! awesome girl


Thank you, we really think she is... 

#34...









#35... Our little girl Mya...


----------



## Otter

Where is the "Like" Button!!!!!
:moreek:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Somehow I managed to miss that Mattie had a litter of pups, I am so sorry. 

My gosh, they are so incredibly beautiful, love the pictures. 
Congrats to you all, it's really great to hear you are keeping Mya and Murphy. 
Mya is just precious, she looks a lot like Mattie.


----------



## Mel

Can we have a picture of Mattie, Mac, Murphy and Mya all together please!


----------



## soxOZ

It is with sad news that I have to say that we lost our little girl Mya, and these are the words my wife Jude had written in remembrance of our sweet little girl...

_"*Mya*
05/01/2016 – 08/03/2016

Our sweet Mya is playing with the angels now, amongst the rainbows and butterflies.
Her big sister Maesie is tenderly watching over her, while they both wait for us to join them at Rainbow Bridge.
One day sweethearts, one day......we will never be apart again.

The instant she was born, our little “runt” became embedded within our hearts. We knew at that moment, there was something very special about her and there was absolutely no way we could or wanted to be parted from her. It was love at first sight.

In her nine short weeks of life, every single person who met Mya, fell in love with her. She was so easy to love.

Our hearts are broken; there are no words to describe the loss we feel now our little wiggle butt is no longer here to share our lives and to grow alongside Mac, Mattie, Moe, Murphy and Macie.

We find comfort in knowing she was loved profoundly each and every day of her short life and in her own special way, she touched the hearts of many people.

She is forever loved and remembered in absence."_

#1. Mya... Tears are flooding my eyes as I post this, she was deeply loved and will be greatly missed...


----------



## Harleysmum

I am so sorry for your loss of dear sweet Mya. She was so beautiful and so like her mama. Such a special soul.


----------



## Wendy427

Oh dear, I'm so, so sorry for your loss of Mya.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Mya, what a beautiful, precious little soul. 
My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Mya*



soxOZ said:


> It is with sad news that I have to say that we lost our little girl Mya, and these are the words my wife Jude had written in remembrance of our sweet little girl...
> 
> _"*Mya*
> 05/01/2016 – 08/03/2016
> 
> Our sweet Mya is playing with the angels now, amongst the rainbows and butterflies.
> Her big sister Maesie is tenderly watching over her, while they both wait for us to join them at Rainbow Bridge.
> One day sweethearts, one day......we will never be apart again.
> 
> The instant she was born, our little “runt” became embedded within our hearts. We knew at that moment, there was something very special about her and there was absolutely no way we could or wanted to be parted from her. It was love at first sight.
> 
> In her nine short weeks of life, every single person who met Mya, fell in love with her. She was so easy to love.
> 
> Our hearts are broken; there are no words to describe the loss we feel now our little wiggle butt is no longer here to share our lives and to grow alongside Mac, Mattie, Moe, Murphy and Macie.
> 
> We find comfort in knowing she was loved profoundly each and every day of her short life and in her own special way, she touched the hearts of many people.
> 
> She is forever loved and remembered in absence."_
> 
> #1. Mya... Tears are flooding my eyes as I post this, she was deeply loved and will be greatly missed...


Rest in peace, sweet little angel, Mya! I am so sorry! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her. I added her to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html


----------



## Otter

So sorry Wally. 
She sure was a pretty little girl. 
You have a stunningly beautiful picture of her. I hope you have that one printed and hung on a wall.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so very sorry for the loss of of your beautiful, precious Mya.


----------



## soxOZ

Harleysmum said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of dear sweet Mya. She was so beautiful and so like her mama. Such a special soul.





Wendy427 said:


> Oh dear, I'm so, so sorry for your loss of Mya.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Mya, what a beautiful, precious little soul.
> My heart goes out to you all.





Karen519 said:


> Rest in peace, sweet little angel, Mya! I am so sorry! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her. I added her to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html





Otter said:


> So sorry Wally. She sure was a pretty little girl.
> You have a stunningly beautiful picture of her. I hope you have that one printed and hung on a wall.


It's already printed and in a picture frame mate...



swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of of your beautiful, precious Mya.


Thank you Harleys Mum, Wendy, Carolina Mom, Karen, Joe, swishywagga for your kind and caring words about the loss of our little sweet cherub Mya...

Although we have had many dogs over our years and when we had lost them which was heart wrenching, but to loose Mya at such a young age was truly devastating. 
It has been a really hard week as Murphy who we were going to keep was really close to Mya, they played together, slept together did everything together, well Murphy had started to pine at missing his litter mate from the first night and this made it even harder for us missing Mya.

And seeing that my wife Jude always wanted a pair of litter mates, so when we lost Mya, during that week we decided to keep Daisy, whose name we changed to Macie, in remembrance of our girl Maesie we lost last year (LINK to Page) at 14yrs old.

But we still have Maccers (just about to turn 14yrs), Matilda (just about to turn 5yrs old), and Moe (19 months old), and now included in our tribe is Macie & Murphy (12 weeks old)…
Yeah, we now have 5 Goldens, but loving them all…

So this is our Tribe of GOLDEN Retrievers….

#2... Macie (12 weeks old)...









#3... Murphy (12 weeks old)...









#4... Matilda or as we call her Mattie (5yrs old) is the mum of Murphy & Macie...









#5... Moe (19months old) is the Dad of Murphy & Macie...









#6... Maccers, who will be turning 14yrs old shortly and was the start of all the "M's"...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really sad to hear how much Murphy was missing Mya, just heartbreaking. 
Macie and Murphy are so adorable, what a great group of beautiful Goldens you have.


----------



## Mel

I am sorry about Mya. Such a short time on earth but left a great amount of loving memories to those of you who were fortunate enough to know her. Macie and Murphy are just adorable beautiful pups and Mum and Dad and Maccers.......Mmmmmmm, I think I´m starting to follow the family tree now. Thanks for sharing your lovely photos.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

They're beautiful, especially love #3. really good shot.


----------



## soxOZ

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Really sad to hear how much Murphy was missing Mya, just heartbreaking.
> Macie and Murphy are so adorable, what a great group of beautiful Goldens you have.





Mel said:


> I am sorry about Mya. Such a short time on earth but left a great amount of loving memories to those of you who were fortunate enough to know her. Macie and Murphy are just adorable beautiful pups and Mum and Dad and Maccers.......Mmmmmmm, I think I´m starting to follow the family tree now. Thanks for sharing your lovely photos.





Elsa Cholla's Mom said:


> They're beautiful, especially love #3. really good shot.


Thank you CAROLINA MOM, Mel & Elsa Cholla’s Mom, it was really heart wrenching on how Murphy was missing Mya, but fortunately Murphy has bonded so well with Macie. 
We are just ecstatic on how well they are getting on with each other.

Plus we have one of the other pups, Lucy that comes over during the week to visit ours as her mother works and we look after her during the day… 
They all get on so well together, thankfully… 

Here are a few more shots of our little ones...

#7.Macie









#8.Macie the shoe re-designer... LOL









#9.Murphy









10.Murphy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pictures of Murphy and Macie are really great, they are so darn cute.


----------



## craigtoo

Beautiful pics.. and pups. So sorry about Mya.


----------



## soxOZ

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The pictures of Murphy and Macie are really great, they are so darn cute.


Thank you, and I'm glad you're enjoying them...



craigtoo said:


> Beautiful pics.. and pups. So sorry about Mya.


Thank you, and we think of our little girl everyday, she meant so much to us, our little cherub...

Here are a few more of Macie and Murphy...

#11... Murphy, he looks exactly like his Mum Mattie at that same age...









#12... Macie...









#13... Murphy...









#14... Macie









#15... Macie and Murphy...









#16... Macie, Murphy and Lucy...


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

They are so cute. Love that last picture of 3 times the cuteness, lol.


----------



## alimusprime

I am so sorry for your loss, My heart goes out to you and your family.
You have a wonderful family of Golden's. Thank you for all those wonderful pictures. Would love to see more as your pups grow up.


----------



## soxOZ

They are growing so quickly, so I'm taking heaps of photos.
Here are a few more, that's if you don't get too bored looking at them... 

#17... Murphy...









#18... Murphy...









#19... Murphy...









#20... Murphy...









#21... Macie...









#22... Macie...









#23... Macie...









#24... Macie...









#25... Macie and Murphy...









#26... Murphy playing with his visiting sister Lucy...


----------



## soxOZ

I've been posting a lot of photos of Matilda's pups, so I thought that I'd better post a few of our girl, Matilda...

#27... Our sweet girl Mattie hiding under the blankets to get a rest from her Pups... LOL...









#28... Mattie...









#29... Mattie in B&W...









#30... Moe, Mattie, Macie and Murphy waiting to get their treats, Lamb Necks... 









#31... And of course Moe....









#32... And our dear Ol" beautiful boy, Maccers...


----------



## Harleysmum

I have to admit that Mattie is my special favourite of your crew. You could drown in those beautiful eyes.


----------



## Mel

What a lovely, lovely family you have. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## soxOZ

Harleysmum said:


> I have to admit that Mattie is my special  favourite of your crew. You could drown in those beautiful eyes.


Yeah, Mattie just has that look about her especially her eyes, they just draw you into her... :smile2:



Mel said:


> What a lovely, lovely family you have. Thank you for sharing.


Your welcome and thank you for looking and commenting about them...

Just another shot of our boy Maccers when he was a bit younger... :grin2:
#33... Maccers


----------



## soxOZ

Macie & Murphy waiting for their morning treats giving us their sad & pitiful look so that they'll get a few more treats...
And yep, it worked... :grin2: LOL... :doh:

#34...


----------



## Kalhayd

Gorgeous pups! I have a soft spot for senior goldens- and am in love with Maccers!


----------



## Wendy427

soxOZ said:


> Macie & Murphy waiting for their morning treats giving us their sad & pitiful look so that they'll get a few more treats...
> And yep, it worked... :grin2: LOL... :doh:
> 
> #34...


They certainly have us wrapped around their paws, don't they! ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the pic of Macie and Murphy, that look-they sure know how to work it.


----------



## Jamm

How cute are they!


----------



## soxOZ

Kalhayd said:


> Gorgeous pups! I have a soft spot for senior goldens- and am in love with Maccers!





Wendy427 said:


> They certainly have us wrapped around their paws, don't they! ?





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love the pic of Macie and Murphy, that look-they sure know how to work it.





Jamm said:


> How cute are they!


Thanks Kalhayd, and I’ll let Maccers know that he has an admirer… :x
Your so right Wendy, Carolina Mom, they just know how to get that extra treat from you with that look… :smile2:
Thank you Jamm we think that their really cute as well… :smile2:

Here are a few photos of Matilda from this week. 
She is starting to look like her old self after having such a bad year in 2015, and then having a litter of pups at the beginning of this year, 2016.

#35... Mattie...









#36... Mattie...









#37... Mattie...


----------



## Harleysmum

I am such a huge fan of Matilda. Just love her!


----------



## Karen519

*Wow*

All of your dogs are JUST BEAUTIFUL!!
Love the name Mattie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures of Matilda, she has such a soulful face.


----------



## soxOZ

Harleysmum said:


> I am such a huge fan of Matilda. Just love her!





Karen519 said:


> All of your dogs are JUST BEAUTIFUL!!
> Love the name Mattie!





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful pictures of Matilda, she has such a soulful face.


Thanks *Harleysmum,* *Karen *&*CAROLINA MOM*, we think she's one of a kind, so beautiful, placid & photogenic... We just love her to bits... :heartbeat
Her full name is Matilda Belle, but we just call her Mattie.. :smile2:


----------



## soxOZ

Matilda Belle is 5 years Old (30.5.2016)
Mattie celebrated her 5th birthday with the traditional Carrot Birthday Cakes...

#38...Happy Birthday to our beautiful girl Mattie... 










#39... But I don't want to wear this stupid hat... 










#40... There, I told you I look stupid in it... LOL










#41... Maccers, I got the hat, now where's the cake...










#42... Our close friend Shelly with Murphy & Macie...










#43... Murphy & Macie...










#44... Mattie & Murphy having a tug of war with Mattie's birthday present, a yellow ducky (Compliments of Shelly) & the Duck survived... :grin2:










#45... Murphy just waiting to try and get Mattie's Yellow Ducky...










#46... Birthday hats...










#47... Murphy...










#48... Macie...


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday Mattie! What a fun party!


----------



## Mel

Thank you for sharing the lovely birthday photos. It looked so much fun and I wish I were with you all. I especially liked the photo of Murphy sitting on the sofa, looking down with a very serious face. Love that face. So Golden.


----------



## G-bear

Happy Birthday, Mattie! You are such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## soxOZ

Wendy427 said:


> Happy Birthday Mattie! What a fun party!





Mel said:


> Thank you for sharing the lovely birthday photos. It looked so much fun and I wish I were with you all. I especially liked the photo of Murphy sitting on the sofa, looking down with a very serious face. Love that face. So Golden.





G-bear said:


> Happy Birthday, Mattie! You are such a gorgeous girl!


Thank you *Wendy, Mel *&* G-Bear* for your well wishes and kind comments... :smile2:

Our little girl & boy are starting to become not so little anymore. They turned 5 months old on the 5 June...
Here are a few photos of them from the last couple of days...

#49... Our girl Macie.









#50... Our boy Murphy.









#51... The whole Gang waiting for a piece of Cinnamon Muffin. :grin2:









#52... Getting their piece of Muffin...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Don't know where I've been, so sorry I missed Mattie's Birthday, a very belated Happy Birthday to your beautiful girl. 

Love the new pictures, your household sure looks like it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Wendy427

Love the pictures!


----------



## Mel

Ohhhh, the muffin pictures are great! I wish I could sit behind the crowd and nudge their backs.


----------



## soxOZ

Thank you _*Carolina Mom, Wendy *_&_* Mel*_...

Well it's Thursday and there is a big storm headed our way according to the weather bureau...

#53... The calm before the storm... Taken from our driveway...









#54... Moe'y...









#55... Macie...









#56... Macie...









#57... Murphy doing it hard... LOL...









#58... Murphy...









#59... Maccers...









#60... Macie...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love your pictures of your beautiful goldens, you capture their souls........

Looks like you have wicked storm coming up, hope it's not too bad for you all.


----------



## soxOZ

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love your pictures of your beautiful goldens, you capture their souls........
> 
> Looks like you have wicked storm coming up, hope it's not too bad for you all.


Thank you, and yes it did rain a lot and still is raining... :frown2:

#61... Macie who is now 6 months old...









#62... Macie who is now 6 months old...









#63... Murphy also is 6 months old...









#64... Murphy also is 6 months old...









#65... Moe (the Dad)...


----------



## soxOZ

Just a couple of more photos of Mattie & Moe's Pups... :smile2:

#66... Macie...









#67... Murphy...









#68... And of course Mattie...









#69... From Left to Right, Moe, Macie, Murphy & Mattie... 
The pups are 6 months old now and look almost fully grown...









#70... This is Lucy who we do Doggy Day care twice a week...









#71... Macie looking over the fence to the back lawn area...


----------



## swishywagga

Really beautiful photos!.


----------



## Mel

My goodness. I can´t believe how much they´ve grown in just 6 months. I just went back to have a look at the "Milk fountain" photo (my favourite). Sure glad you kept on posting their puppy photos.


----------



## soxOZ

swishywagga said:


> Really beautiful photos!.





Mel said:


> My goodness. I can´t believe how much they´ve grown in just 6 months. I just went back to have a look at the "Milk fountain" photo (my favourite). Sure glad you kept on posting their puppy photos.


Thank you "swishywagga" & Mel. 
Yeah, so far this year I have taken over 8000 thousands photos from the time the pups were born an up to now and it still amazes us how quick they have grown looking back through the pictures.

I guess that's why I always say to everybody, take plenty of photos in the first year (and also when their grown) as you will never have this precious time again to capture these wonderful memories...
And the "Milk Fountain" is also one of my favorites...

Just a few more from this past week...
#72... Macie looking at her Mum through our front window and giving her a Big Smile...









#73... Macie... Awwww..!!! You gotta love me ....









#74... Murphy just cruzin' on the couch...









#75... Murphy just saw his Mum...


----------



## Otter

These are all GREAT pictures Wally!

#'s 60 & 70 are awesome.


----------



## soxOZ

Otter said:


> These are all GREAT pictures Wally!
> 
> #'s 60 & 70 are awesome.


Thanks Joe, we all appreciate your wonderful comments... :smile2:

As you probably already know, Macie & Murphy just turned 7 months old, boy, where has that time gone, where has this year gone...!!!
A couple more photos of the pups taken this week...

#76... Murphy..









#77... Murphy...









#78... Macie...









#79... Macie...









#80... Macie...









#81... Murphy...


----------



## soxOZ

*Maccers 14th Birthday Party...*

Our sweet dear ol" boy Maccers turn 14 on the 16/8/2016...
These are just a few of his birthday photos...

#82... Maccers











#83... 14 Carrot Cup Cakes...











#84... Removing the wrapper & candle before the feast...











#85... Mac, well can I eat it now..???











#86... Yep, you certainly can...











#87... Anybody for seconds... No need to ask twice... 











#88... Mac with one of his new toys...











#89... Macie relaxing after her fill of Carrot Cake...











#90... Macie giving Shelly a big wet sloppy kiss for giving all of them seconds...











#91... Murphy thinking he would like another piece of cake...











#92... All of our Gang and their ages... They were checking out all of Macs new Birthday Toys...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 14th Birthday to Maccers!
Enjoyed all the pictures of your beautiful Golden family.


----------



## Otter

Go Maccers! Happy Birthday mate


----------



## Wendy427

Happy 14th! Awesome pictures as always!


----------



## G-bear

Happy 14th Birthday Maccers! You are a handsome senior and I would ask for a few more of those cupcakes if I were you


----------



## Mel

Happy. happy, happy 14th Maccers! 14 carrot cupcakes! I bet you thought they were all yours. No? Oh, you are so kind and used to sharing with the pack? What a lovely photo of you all together. Thank you for sharing your happiness.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Belated Birthday Maccers, you look wonderful in your photos, I hope your day was as precious as you are!.


----------



## soxOZ

*I Lost my Best Mate, Mac (RIP)...*

It is with tears in my eyes and a broken heart that I have to say that we suddenly lost our boy Mac on the 12 Sept 2016.


Keep Smiling my Beautiful Boy for we will meet again...











Good Bye Mate, It was the best 14yrs of my life with you... 











You can now run free with the Love of your life, Maesie and head off into the sunset... 



















I have posted Macs Life in Photos on my Facebook Page (Link to Page).


----------



## Wendy427

I am so so sorry for your loss! Such a beautiful boy. Run free!


----------



## Pilgrim123

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. He was such a beautiful old gold.


----------



## julianne85

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. You now have an angel looking down on you ?


----------



## Otter

So sorry Wally.


----------



## Karen519

*Mac*

Rest in peace, sweet Mac!
What a beautiful dog! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him!
I have added Mac to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html#post6725409


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Mac, such a beautiful boy. 
Your pictures captured his soul so beautifully. 

Run free sweet boy. 

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run free Mac


----------



## soxOZ

Thank you everybody you very kind loving sympathetic words, they are truly appreciated. 

As I walk through our home, there a so many things that remind us of Mac, and that’s when the reality and pain kicks back in, but hopefully this pain will eventually turn into happy memories of our time together.

But this last year has been an extremely painful heart wrenching one for us. 
First we lost our beautiful girl Maesie (July 2015), then our sweet little Mya (March 2016) and then our gentle big boy, Mac (Sept 2016).

Until we meet again, our precious Furry Family, and we will...!!!









Mac leaves behind a family of Goldens that he lived with and that we are lucky to have.
Mattie, Moe and 2 of their pups, Macie and Murphy, plus one of Macs and Maesie (RIP) daughters, Charlie.









And to those of you who are going through or have experienced the pain and emotions that we are going through at the moment will know only time will ease the pain, and bring back the happy memories.
Again, thank you…


----------



## Mel

My heart felt sympathy on your loss of Mac. Rest in peace Mac. Only time will ease the pain of loss but Mac is with Maesie and Mya now and will always live inside your heart.


----------



## soxOZ

Our boy Mac is Home…!!!
He joins Maya, Maesie, Harry, Boofie, Nick & Chrissy...
They are all Furever in our hearts... :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


_What do you do when your dog grows old? 
When his feet are tired and the pads are worn? 
When your words of praise are muffled in his ears, and his eyes are milky from their years of use?
When his face is grizzled and his color isn't as vibrant?

You love him.

You rub the feet that dutifully carried him by your side.
You speak your praises more loudly, so everybody else can hear the words that he can't.
You guide him the way he has guided you, and prevent him from getting lost as you were before he came along.
You kiss his muzzle and admire the wisdom that has beset him in his later years.

And when it comes time to put him to his final rest, knowing that an irreplaceable part of your heart will follow him, you will do so knowing that you loved him.

And he loved you more.

- Written by Jackie Short-Nguyen_































































:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Again, so very sorry for your loss of Mac, he was such a beautiful and special boy. I know having him back home brings you both comfort and sadness at the same time. 


This is really beautiful-



> What do you do when your dog grows old?
> When his feet are tired and the pads are worn?
> When your words of praise are muffled in his ears, and his eyes are milky from their years of use?
> When his face is grizzled and his color isn't as vibrant?
> 
> You love him.
> 
> You rub the feet that dutifully carried him by your side.
> You speak your praises more loudly, so everybody else can hear the words that he can't.
> You guide him the way he has guided you, and prevent him from getting lost as you were before he came along.
> You kiss his muzzle and admire the wisdom that has beset him in his later years.
> 
> And when it comes time to put him to his final rest, knowing that an irreplaceable part of your heart will follow him, you will do so knowing that you loved him.
> 
> And he loved you more.
> 
> - Written by Jackie Short-Nguyen


----------



## Karen519

*Mac*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Again, so very sorry for your loss of Mac, he was such a beautiful and special boy. I know having him back home brings you both comfort and sadness at the same time.
> 
> 
> This is really beautiful-


Welcome home, Mac!


----------



## soxOZ

Thanks everybody, it’ll be a very long slow healing process to get over the loss of our loving boy Maccers.

To say he was one of a kind would be an understatement; he was one of the main reasons we fell in love with Golden Retrievers, as right from his first day with us until his last breath, his love for us was unquestionable, as ours was for him.
I guess we are extremely lucky to have the rest of our gang to support us as they do take our minds off of the loss of Mac, but there are still plenty of times and reminders around our home that constantly remind us of our lost boy Mac and girl, Maesie.

But fortunately Mattie & Moe and their pups Macie & Murphy and also Charlie keep us on our toes and our minds busy.
Again a big thank you for your support; and to those of you that have lost a furry family member, well you know the pain that we all go through, thank you…!!!


----------



## soxOZ

*Happy Birthday Moe...*

And guess whose Birthday it is today... :smile2:


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday Moe!


----------



## Karen519

*Moe*

Have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Moe!!:laugh:0


----------



## Mel

Happy birthday Moe! What a beautiful smile you´ve got. Lot´s of scratches behind your ears!


----------



## G-bear

Happy belated birthday to Moe. He has a smile that could light up a room


----------



## soxOZ

Wendy427 said:


> Happy Birthday Moe!





Karen519 said:


> Have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Moe!!:laugh:0





Mel said:


> Happy birthday Moe! What a beautiful smile you've got. Lot´s of scratches behind your ears!





G-bear said:


> Happy belated birthday to Moe. He has a smile that could light up a room



Many thanks _*Wendy, Karen, Mel *_&_* G-bear*_ for your lovely Birthday wishes to our boy Moe...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

A very belated Happy Birthday to your beautiful Moe.


----------



## TexasGold

She is stunning!!


----------



## soxOZ

Our pups are getting big, who are just about to turn 11months old... :smile2:

Macie...









Murphy...









Macie...









Murphy...









And of course their Mum, Mattie...


----------



## G-bear

I can't believe that it has almost been a year! Macie and Murphy you are beautiful and Mattie, you are the prettiest mom around


----------



## Mel

Not exactly "pups" anymore, are they? Marcie´s fluffy fur at the top of her ears makes her look young but Murphy looks adult already. Gorgeous photos, I especially like Mattie´s. Mum´s wisdom shows in her face.


----------



## soxOZ

Well Macie & Murphy turned 11months old today (5 Dec 2016) and they are nearly fully grown...
Can't believe how this years has gone so quickly, and our pups look all grown up... 

Murphy...









Macie...


----------



## wdadswell

All your sweeties are gorgeous! What stunning pictures! I love the unusual colouring and markings on Macie and Murphy! Momma Mattie is so beautiful!


----------



## Karen519

*Macie and Murphy*

Macie and Murphy, 11 Months old! Happy Birthday!


----------



## G-bear

I can't believe that 11 months have gone by already! They have grown from cute little fur balls into gorgeous dogs


----------



## soxOZ

wdadswell said:


> All your sweeties are gorgeous! What stunning pictures! I love the unusual colouring and markings on Macie and Murphy! Momma Mattie is so beautiful!





Karen519 said:


> Macie and Murphy, 11 Months old! Happy Birthday!





G-bear said:


> I can't believe that 11 months have gone by already! They have grown from cute little fur balls into gorgeous dogs


Thanks everybody, we can't believe how much these two have grown. 
Murphy is bigger than his Dad at 11 months, hope he stops growing soon... :smile2: LOL...

A couple more photos to bore you with taken in the last week...

Murphy...









Macie...


----------



## soxOZ

Well our boy Murphy just loves water.... :surprise:.!!!
And with the Hot temperatures we're having, it certainly cools him down...


----------



## wdadswell

Awesome pictures!!! Murphy is hilarious! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Wendy427

Great pics! He loves getting his tummy wet! lol


----------



## soxOZ

wdadswell said:


> Awesome pictures!!! Murphy is hilarious! Thanks for sharing!!





Wendy427 said:


> Great pics! He loves getting his tummy wet! lol


 Thank you, Murphy is such a clown and is obsessed when it comes to water that comes out of a hose or a sprinkler… 

As you can see by these photos... :smile2: LOL


----------



## KiwiD

Great action shots of a handsome boy!


----------



## danoon58

Great photos of wonderful dogs! How do you get such great action shots?


----------



## soxOZ

danoon58 said:


> Great photos of wonderful dogs! How do you get such great action shots?


Thank you....
And how do I get good action shots, well, I use a fast shutter speed & take plenty, and plenty of shots... :grin2:


----------



## soxOZ

Haven't been here for a while so here are a few more images of our sweet Maecie & Murphy... :smile2:
They are now 15 months old... 

Maecie









Maecie









Maecie









Maecie









Murphy









Murphy









Murphy









Murphy









Murphy


----------



## wdadswell

Stunning pictures of your beautiful dogs, as always! I just love them!!


----------



## soxOZ

wdadswell said:


> Stunning pictures of your beautiful dogs, as always! I just love them!!


Thank you, really glad you loved them as much as I loved taking photos of our precious gang... :smile2:

It seems like it was an eternity ago that they were like this... :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat


----------

